# [Aporte] Fuente doble lineal con medición/protección digital



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 21, 2013)

*ADVERTENCIA muchas fotos*

Hace tiempo tenía la típica fuente hecha con un 317/337, la cual no tenía protección alguna salvo la que brindaban los reguladores (y hasta ahí nomás, uno se me voló en el camino por poner la salida en corto) y como tenía un transformador interesante (18v+18v 2A por c/rama) decidí mejorar la fuente.

*Mi idea original fue:*


- A partir de trafo mencionador, obtener un rango de tensión de 1,25v a 18v, con 1,25A corriente máxima en c/rama.
- Tener ajuste grueso y fino (ya que estoy la hago completa ).
- Medir tensión y corriente de salida.
- Controlar dichos parámetros, permitiendo el corte de una rama en caso necesario.
- Mejorar la disipación del exceso de potencia.
- Medir/controlar la temperatura sobre el regulador, permitiendo el corte de una rama en caso necesario.
- Controlar 2 ventiladores en función de la temperatura medida.
- Agregar un filtro de línea a la entrada con protección de sobretensión y sobrecorriente.​

*Filtro de línea*



El típico filtro que nos encontramos en una fuente de PC o en un televisor, para mayor seguridad se podría agregar un segundo fusible que vaya al neutro.













*Etapa reguladora*

- Filtros: usé distintas tecnologías de capacitores, c/u para eliminar ruidos de distintos rangos de frecuencias.






- Shunt: circuito encargado de medir la corriente en c/rama. La resistencia de shunt de 0,82Ohms en c/rama tiene la potencia sobredimensionada a 5W.






- Pre-regulación: tiene dos funciones principales, quedarse con el exceso de potencia (que el 317/337 solo no podría) y deshabilitar los ramales mediante Q4/Q6. Para modificar la tensión a la salida, se usan dos potenciómetros para ajuste fino y grueso.






- Regulación mediante LM317/337: usan dos potenciómetros para ajuste grueso y fino. Para controlar la disipación de potencia entre la etapa pre-reguladora y esta, uso potenciómetros dobles lineales, tal que la diferencia de tensión sobre el 317/337 sea de aproximádamente 7V.






- Atenuador a la salida para realizar la medición de tensión: utilicé transistores para realizar cambios de escala y que la medición pueda ser lo mejor posible.






- Conectores: los de la salida del regulador y un conector IDC 2x5 que irá a la etapa de control digital.



¿Podría haber empleado otra solución mejor? posiblemente si, pero esta se adecuaba a los componentes que ya tenía.











*Etapa de control digital mediante un Atmega16*

- Alimentación: de los 25,5v obtenidos de la rectificación entre negativo y masa se alimenta el uC, por lo tanto todas las mediciones tendrán como referencia al negativo filtrado (GND).






- Filtros: el fabricante recomienda este tipo de filtros.






El problema con el que te encontrás es que es muy difícil conseguir esos valores chicos de inductores.

- El uC: un Atmega16 que tiene 8 canales de conversión (ADC), 1024 Bytes SRAM, 512 Bytes de EEPROM (no usados) y 16 kBytes de memoria Flash. Trabaja a 8MHz mediante un oscilador interno. Puede programarse directamente sobre el circuito.






- Display LCD 2x16: brillo fijo y back-light conectado directamente a los 25,5V (no está regulado), este último puede deshabilitarse por soft.






- Coolers: pensados para controlar mediante una salida de PWM, dos coolers de PC de 8cmx8cm, los cuales estarán en serie directamente a los 25,5V.






- Conectores: para manejar leds, leer un cursor (potenciómetro), los sensores de ºT (4 diodos en serie) y los pulsadores de menú.






- Conector a la plaqueta de regulación y reset: a la hora de soldar, me di cuenta que el conector quedaba mejor alrevés, por lo tanto yo en las dos plaquetas di vuelta el conector IDC.



Las resistencias en las entradas ADC funcionan como limitadoras y evitan que el ADC se queme (c/entrada del uC poseé diodos de protección). Por otro lado, en las salidas son usadas en caso de tener que controlar un transistor bipolar.






















*Problemas con los que me encontré:*

- Etapa reguladora:


. Los transistores Q3 (Bc337) y Q7 (Bc327) en la etapa pre-reguladora traían problemas cuando había gran corriente de carga, hasta el punto que me daban vuelta la tensión base-emisor de los TIP. Nunca pude encontrar la explicación de esto, el HFE les daba, la potencia les daba, la corriente les daba, la tensión les daba... pero no había caso, cambiandolos por un BD437 y un BD438 se solucionaba el problema, *por lo tanto sería conveniente modificar esos footprints en el PCB.*

. De la misma etapa, Q4 y Q6 (mosfet 2N7000), todos los problemas del mundo me dieron. Las tensión les daba (60V), la corriente les daba, pero siempre se ponian o en corto o "medios cerrados" (conducían poca corriente, pero suficiente para dejar habilitados los ramales). Por lo tanto decidí cambiarlos por transistores BJT y problema solucionado, Q4 pasó a ser un BC546B  (importante, es de 65V) y Q6 no tenía problemas con la tensión, podía ser cualquiera, *por lo tanto sería conveniente modificar esos footprints en el PCB.*

. Cuando el ramal positivo estaba deshabilitado, a la salida se obtenía una tensión negativa importante (1 a 2v). Después de buscar el porque, me dí cuenta que al deshabilitar este ramal, debido al atenuador usado para medir la tensión de salida que va conectado al ramal negativo, se producía un pull-down muy fuerte. La primera solución rápida que encontré fue poner un diodo (K -> + y A-> GND) a la salida y de esta forma reducir a -0,6V esa tensión. Después verán como este problema se redujo aún más, *por lo tanto sería conveniente modificar eso en el PCB.*

. El mismo inconveniente aparecía con el ramal negativo al deshabilitarlo, había un pull-down muy fuerte.

. Debido a este inconveniente en el ramal negativo e imposibilitado de usar un diodo como en el otro ramal, decidí reducir el pull-down aumentando el valor de las resistencias hasta el punto de tener unos pocos mV en este ramal (valores de 1Mohm).

. El cambio de escala mediante el uso de los transistores Q8/Q9/Q10/Q11 nunca iba a funcionar con los nuevos valores del atenuador, ya que las impedancia de salida de los transistores presentarían ordenes similares y por lo tanto provocaría errores de mediciones importantes. Como consecuencia esos 4 transistores dejarías de ser utilizados, *por lo tanto sería conveniente modificar eso en el PCB.*.

. Al reducir el pull-down en el ramal negativo, hice algo similar con el ramal positivo, logrando así pocos mV a la salida cuando no estaba habilitado.

. El ramal negativo en tensión baja, cuando debería haber 1,25V, no sé el motivo bien, pero se genera mucho ruido (a 17MHz), haciendo que su tensión baje a 0,5V, sin embargo en 1,4V este problema desaparece. La única idea que se me ocurre, es que nuevamente las resistencias de atenuación usadas para medir la tensión, están funcionando como una realimentación generando oscilaciones indeseadas, ya que están entre la salida del ramal y su entrada antes de ser regulada.​

- Etapa de control digital:


. Me olvidé agregar un canal de medión sobre la tensión de referencia (GND en la etapa reguladora) ya que en un principio la pensé fija a 25,45V y esto cuando empecé a realizar la mediciones me ocasionaba mediciones que no eran repetibles (lo peor que te puede pasar a la hora de medir). Terminé solucionando este problema, agregando al puerto ADC que estaba libre, una medición de GND (etapa reguladora) mediante un atenuador, *por lo tanto sería conveniente modificar eso en el PCB.* ​

*Características finales de la fuente*

- 1,25V (depende del ramal) a 18,6V.
- 1,25 A máximo por c/ramal.
- 2Vpp de ripple antes de regular a 1,25A de carga.
- Menos de 50mVp de ripple a la salida a 1,25A de carga.
- Permite configurar las tensiones máxima en c/ramal antes de su deshabiltiación (nunca puede superar 18,6V).
- Permite configurar las corrientes máximas en c/ramal antes de su deshabiltiación (nunca puede superar 1,25A).
- Supensión de las salidas, sin necesidad de apagar la fuente.

*Código*

Del código lo más destacable además de las protecciones, es:


- Cada párametro muestra en pantalla un promedio móvil de 16 mediciones.
- Mediante una medición limpia, levanté una tabla la cual me permitió realizar una calibración. En tensión se tomaron 33 puntos y en corriente 26 puntos. Luego de la calibración la medición mejora notablemente.
- Los coolers son controlados mediante PWM en función de los sensores de ºT, permitiendo un arranque en lazo de histéresis (ej. los coolers arrancan en 35ºC con un duty del 20% y cortan en 30ºC). ​
*Fotos con el gabinete*
















- Midiendo tensión sobre el ramal negativo:






- Midiendo tensión sobre el ramal positivo:






- Midiendo corriente sobre el ramal positivo:






Hasta ahora en lo que a mediciones se refiere, los máximos errores que vi fueron: 

- Tensión 150mV.
- Corriente 40mA.

Si alguien está interesado en el proyecto, me avisa y subo los proyectos en altium + el código utilizado para el uC.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 23, 2013)

Deberías subir las imágenes al foro, tardan mucho en bajar de imageshack.
Ten en cuenta que el foro ya no te avisa que las imágenes superan el tamaño permitido, ahora automáticamente que las convierte a '1024x1024>' y si son muy grandes puede que no se vean bien.
De hecho, algunos de los circuitos están borrosos, deberías cortarlos en múltiples imágenes en vez de tener varios circuitos en una sola imagen.
Si superas el límite de imágenes por post, hace otro post con las imágenes que te faltan.

Me gustó que el preregulador mantenga la tensión 7 V por encima del LM317, hasta 10 V podes exprimirle 2.2 A al LM317.

Me gustó el filtro de línea, donde dice "distintos rangos de frecuencias" mejor enumerarlos si ya tenes el dato.

Al MOSFET no le gusta el DC, revisá el SOA para DC. Podes eludir el SOA alternando 2 MOSFET en paralelo con un ligero solapamiento para que se siga viendo como DC.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> Deberías subir las imágenes al foro, tardan mucho en bajar de imageshack.
> Ten en cuenta que el foro ya no te avisa que las imágenes superan el tamaño permitido, ahora automáticamente que las convierte a '1024x1024>' y si son muy grandes puede que no se vean bien.
> 
> De hecho, algunos de los circuitos están borrosos, deberías cortarlos en múltiples imágenes en vez de tener varios circuitos en una sola imagen.
> Si superas el límite de imágenes por post, hace otro post con las imágenes que te faltan.



Ok.




Nilfred dijo:


> Me gustó que el preregulador mantenga la tensión 7 V por encima del LM317, hasta 10 V podes exprimirle 2.2 A al LM317.



No me di cuenta de que podía sacarle más corriente al 317, de todas formas sigo teniendo una limitación que más tarde la voy a mencionar, para no marear ahora.



Nilfred dijo:


> Me gustó el filtro de línea, donde dice "distintos rangos de frecuencias" mejor enumerarlos si ya tenes el dato.



Acabo de recopilar los cálculos que hice y ahora voy a tratar de ahondar más en el tema, el problema es que muchos de los cálculos los hice hace muuucho tiempo, el proyecto lo habré empezado a mediados del año pasado y recién lo terminé ahora... y hay cosas que se me olvidaron, por ej. los 7v.... en realidad no son 7v, sino que es menos... pero ahora voy a dar detalles.



Nilfred dijo:


> Al MOSFET no le gusta el DC, revisá el SOA para DC. Podes eludir el SOA alternando 2 MOSFET en paralelo con un ligero solapamiento para que se siga viendo como DC.



Es correcto, pero pensá que yo a los mosfet los estoy usando como llave, con tensión suficiente en gate como para que conduzca o para que no lo haga (0 o 5V) e incluso a frecuencias inexistentes, puede ser que cuando hago el cambio de estado los tipos sufran, es algo que realmente no lo tuve en cuenta, otra cosa que tampoco tuve en cuenta fue poner la resistencia entre gate y masa, ya que pensé que con el puerto del uC iba alcanzar, pero durantes las pruebas el gate quedaba en el aire (mala idea).

Para entender mejor la fuente, hice este *diagrama de las distintas etapas*:



La subí en imageshack, porque el foro la defenestraba mal.

Y este sería un resumen de los distintos niveles de tensión con los que me debería encontrar en la fuente:



En el próximo mensaje subo los pasos que fui haciendo a medida que hice el diseño.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Filtro de línea*

*- Fusible: *

A partir de la corriente máxima de 1,25A que puedo tener en los dos ramales, dandole un cierto margen (1,5A por rama), el fusible lo obtuve planteando la relación de potencia del transformador.

[LATEX]P_{secundario}=V_{AC-Rama(+)}.I_{Rama(+)}+V_{AC-Rama(-)}.I_{Rama(-)}=2. \left( 18v.1,5A \right)= 54VA[/LATEX]

"Idealmente" ... 

[LATEX]P_{secundario}=P_{primario} \rightarrow 54VA=220V.I_{primario} \rightarrow I_{primario}=245mA[/LATEX]

Elijo un fusible de 250mA => tal vez estoy muy justo, ya que los capacitores a la entrada piden corriente, pero como sobredimensioné un poco la corriente sobre el secundario, no debería tener problemas.

*- Capacitores a tierra (instalación eléctrica) para filtrar ruido de modo común:*

Para evitar problemas con los diferenciales que pueden haber en la instalación, de 30mA que es la corriente máxima de fuga antes de un corte, yo calculé el filtro pensando más en esa corriente que en mejorar la frecuencia de filtrado (diría un punto medio entre filtrar y tener corrientes de fuga), por lo tanto opté por una corriente 100 veces menor en c/capacitor => 300uA => plantendo la impedancia del capacitor => 4,7nF aproximadamente.

*- Capacitores para ruido diferencial:*

De nuevo, traté de tener un equilibrio entre la corriente de consumo, la impedancia de filtrado, ese equilibrio se resume en dos capacitores de 100nF antés/después del inductor de modo común, donde a 100kHz presenta una impedancia baja de 15Ohms.

Para más detalles sobre este filtro, recomiendo la nota de aplicación de Murata que dejo en el mensaje.


*Regulación*

El diseño lo encaré en base a los componentes y disipadores que ya tenía disponible, en mi caso tenía estos disipadores para el LM317/337:






Este disipador tiene una Rtd=11ºC/W (resistencia térmica).

Sabiendo la corriente máxima a la salida del 317/337 (1,25A) y teniendo los datos del fábricante, Tj=125ºC, Rtja=80ºC/W, Rtjc=5ºC/W y usando el modelo térmico llego a que:

[LATEX]Rtjc(eq)=\left( Rtja-Rtjc \right)// \left( Rtd\right) =9,6ºC/W[/LATEX]

[LATEX]P_{d-max}=\frac{Tj-Tamb}{Rtja+Rtjc(eq)}=6,86 W \rightarrow V_{dmax-317/337}=5,48V[/LATEX]

Está tensión es la que realmente tengo entre la entrada y la salida del 317/337 y no 7v, yo me lo confundí con la tensión que arroja el pre-regulador cuando el 317/337 tiene a su salida 1,25v, ahora voy ahondar en el asunto.

Sabiendo que el 317/337 idealmente como máximo puede tener 5,5v, el resto de la tensión si o si cae en el pre-regulador compuesto por los TIP141/7.

En mi caso, supuse la peor condición cuando tenga 5v a la salida y 1,25A de carga ya que veo poco probable alimentar circuitos de 3,3v con alto consumo. Por lo tanto en base a eso obtengo la caída tensión que tengo sobre el TIP:

[LATEX]V_{ce-TIP}=V_{rectificado}- \left(V_{d-317/337}+V_{out}\right)=18v.\sqrt{2}- \left(5,5v+5v\right)=25,5v-10,5v=15v[/LATEX]

Con la corriente de colector igual a 1,25A, obtengo la potencia a disipar por el TIP:

[LATEX]P_{d-TIP}=I_{c}.V_{ce-TIP}=1,25A.15v=18,75 W[/LATEX]

De la hoja de datos del TIP, TJ=150ºC, Rjc=1ºC/W y Rja=35,7ºC/W y en base a la potencia, obtengo el disipador que voy a necesitar en los transistores:

[LATEX]R_{CA-eq}=\frac{Tj-Tamb}{P_{d-max}}-R_{jc}=5,66 C/W[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{CA}=\left( \frac{1}{R_{CA-eq}}-\frac{1}{R_{CA}} \right)^{-1}=6,77 C/W[/LATEX]

El tema era encontrar disipadores con esas resistencias térmicas, para reciclar, se me ocurrió usar los disipadores de una fuente de PC, acá dejo el link de un mensaje que creé para averiguar si cumplían o no con lo que estaba necesitando:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/fuente-pc-disipadores-67941/

*Como conclusión, si servían y hasta este punto no tuve en cuenta los Coolers *.

Solo restaba asegurarse que solo caigan 5,5v en el 317/337, para eso utilicé potenciómetros dobles lineales de 10kOhm, tal que al girar el pote para un lado, suba/baje la tensión a la salida del pre-regulador y el regulador tal que se mantenga constante esa diferencia de tensión sobre el 317 durante toda la excursión de la salida, hasta que sature.

Quedando el 317/337 así:





La resistencias 680+56=736Ohms en conjunto con un pote de 10kOhm, permite una excursión entre 1,25 a 18,6v. Después agregué el ajuste fino, haciendo que la salida vaya un poco más de 18,6v, pero lo limito en forma digital, deshabilitando la rama.

Por el lado del pre-regulador, el ramal positivo es así:



Vcc-filtrado-shunt => tensión (+) luego de pasar por la resistencia de shunt (+).
Vcc-filtrado => tensión (+) luego de pasar por el filtrado y antes de la resistencia de shunt (+).
Habilita-Vcc => puerto del uC (referencia -25,5V, nivel alto -20,5v).
Vcc-filtrado => tensión (-) luego de pasar por el filtrado y antes de la resistencia de shunt (-).
GND => punto medio del trafo (distinto al gnd del uC).

Cuando está habilitado por Q4 (*acuerdensen, yo cambie ese transistor por un BC546B*), si se analiza ese circuito se llega a la siguiente expresión:

[LATEX]V_{regulado1}=\left( V_{zener}+V_{be} \right).\left( \frac{R_{pote-10k}+ R_{13/14}}{R_{13/14}}\right)[/LATEX]

De esa expresión y para cumplir con los 5,5v sobre el 317/337, llegué a estos valores:

R13+R14=4050Ohms
Rpote= 0 - 10kOhms
Vz=6,2V

Acá es donde me confundí, cuando el pote vale 0 Ohms a la salida del pre-regulador tengo casi 7v.

*Filtros luego de rectificar*

Por un lado como mencioné, utilicé distintas tecnologías de capacitores debido a que algunas se comportan mejor que otras en ciertas frecuencias, entonces resumiendo usé electrolíticos, poliester (este me parece que está de más), tantalio y cerámico.

Respecto al valor del capacitor electrolítico, queda definido a partir de:

Vout-max-317/337=18,6V

Como el 317/337 requiere 3v por encima de su salida, esto implica que al menos necesito tener 21,6v a la entrada del 317/337, esto implica que de 25,5v como máximo puedo tener 3,9V (en este punto el pre-regulador satura), a partir de acá obtengo el capacitor:

[LATEX]C=\frac{I_{o}. \Delta{Tiempo}}{\Delta{V}}=\frac{1,25A. 10mS}{3,9v}=3200 uF[/LATEX]

Entonces utilizo un capacitor de 4700uF, luego de medir su ripple, comprobé que no superaba los 2Vpp.

Después continuo con el Shunt.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 25, 2013)

Antes de seguir con los Shunts, voy a explicar como funciona la habilitación del ramal "+" en el pre-regulador que me olvidé hacerlo en el anterior mensaje.

Rearmando el esquemático para que lo puedan ver con mayor facilidad, quedaría así (lo subo con el Q4 cambiado):



De esta forma se puede ver mejor como son las líneas de tensión y la forma en que usando -20,5v (-25,5v+5v=-20,5v) entregado por el puerto del uC, consigo habilitar el pre-regulador +.

Q4 hace las veces de llave, cuando el uC tiene un "1" lógico, el transistor conduce a pleno y viceversa, cuando tiene un "0" lógico no conduce corriente.

- Si Q4 no conduce corriente, casi no existe caída de tensión sobre R9/R10 y por lo tanto Q1 no tiene corriente de base y queda totalmente abierto, no aportando corriente al TIP142 lo que a la larga se traduce en que en el emisor del TIP142 tendré 0v.

- Si Q4 conduce, sobre el nodo R9/R10 tendré -25,5v, por lo tanto por R10 empieza a circular corriente (Ibase Q1 distinto de 0) haciendo que Q1 conduzca a pleno y entregandole la corriente necesaria al TIP142 para que trabaje como regulador.

Para terminar con los cálculos de esa etapa:

- Impongo Ibq2=1mA cuando conduce

[LATEX]V_{R10}=V_{Total-entre-ramas}- \left( V_{eb1}- V_{ce4}\right) \approx 50v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{10}=\frac{V_{R10}}{I_{bq2}}=\frac{50v}{1mA} \approx 47 k\Omega[/LATEX]

Por simplicidad y para que circule poca corriente sobre R9 cuando Q4 conduce, hago que también valga ese valor.

- Polarización del Zener de 6,2/6,3v, impongo una corriente de Iz=20mA:

[LATEX]V_{R12}=V_{rama-+}-V_{zener}=25,5v-6,3v=19,2v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{12}=\frac{V_{R12}}{I_{zener}} \approx 1 k\Omega[/LATEX]

- Valor de R11

[LATEX]I_{out-max}=1,25A \rightarrow I_{bq1-TIP-max}=\frac{I_{out-max}}{H_{FEmin}}=\frac{1,25A}{1000}=1,25mA[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{emisor-TIP-max}=V_{out-max}+5,5v=18,6v+5,5v=24,1v[/LATEX]

Con Vbe-min => peor condición

[LATEX]V_{base-TIP-max}=V_{emisor-TIP-max}-V_{be-min}=24,1v-0,7v=23,4v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{R11}=V_{rama-+}-V_{base-TIP-max}=2,1v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{11-max}=\frac{V_{R11}}{I_{bq1-TIP-max}}=\frac{23,4v}{1,25mA}=18,7k\Omega[/LATEX]

Ese sería el valor máximo que garantizaría al menos 1,25mA, pero además hay que alimentar a Q3, por lo tanto opté por darle una corriente 10 veces mayor => R11=1,8 kOhms, pero terminé dandole un poco más de corriente con una resistencia igual a 1kOhms.

El resto ya fue explicado. El pre-regulador "-" es muy parecido y la habilitación es todavía más sencillo de entender.

*Shunt*



_*Aclaración:* A la hora de calcular el capacitor de filtro me olvidé mencionar la caída de tensión sobre la resistencia de shunt, ahora voy a dar detalles de esta caída de tensión y se va a comprobar que incluso con esta caída de tensión, el capacitor de 4700uF sirve._ 

Para la resistencia de Shunt tuve que encontrar un equilibrio entre facilitar la medición con una diferencia de tensión alta y al mismo tiempo no tener una gran caída de tensión sobre la misma cuando tenga la máxima corriente, ya que impediría al regulador funcionar correctamente en las tensiones altas (3v requiere el 317/337).

Llegué a que el equilibrio estaba con una resistencia de 0,82Ohms que permite una caída de tensión máxima de 1,025v cuando tengo 1,25A de carga. 

_Se puede ver que de 3,9v que tenía de margen para los capacitores, ahora se redujo a 3,9v-1,025v=2,87v => 4700uF siguen sirviendo._

Entonces para medir esa diferencia de tensión y llevarla a niveles aceptables para el ADC del uC (-25,5v a -20,5v), usé un operacional en modo diferencial, alimentado con 25,5v (entre GND y -25,5v), pero para poder realizar esa medición debía bajar la tensiónes de entrada al rango de -25,5v a 0v para que el operacional funcione correctamente. Con lo cual pensé en usar Zeners de 30v y bajar esas tensiones (25,5v-30v=-4,5v, se complican las referencias de tensión ).

A la salida del operacional, haciendo R7=R5 y R6=R4 consigo esta tensión:

[LATEX]V_{out-shunt+}=\left(V_{(+)}-V_{(-)}\right).\frac{R_{7}}{R_{6}}[/LATEX]

Esa tensión debería ser lo más cercana posible a 5v para que el ADC mida con la mejor resolución, por lo tanto es aconsejable que R7 sea 47kOhms, pero como en su momento no tenía ese valor y si 39kOhms, decidí usar esa resistencia (ahora la salida del operacional podrá ir de 0 a 4v -> pierdo 1v de resolución).

Ahora todo eso en la teoría era muy lindo... pero falló...  . El problema estaba en la polarización de los Zeners, sin corriente de carga ya había una diferencia de tensión de más de 1v, evidentemente la polarización no era igual en los dos zener teniendo un offset tan grande como la medición que necesitaba realizar (sabía que podía suceder esto y pensaba corregirlo por soft, pero no imaginé semejante diferencia de polarización).

Mi solución, fue reemplazar los Zener por resistencias, consiguiendo de esta forma un divisor de tensión, sin embargo esta solución tiene sus grandes desventajas:

1- Atenúa la diferencia de tensión sobre la Rshunt, empeoro la medición.

2- La red de resistencias usadas en el operacional cargan el divisor resistivo, haciendo que haya si o si offset entre ambos nodos cuando no haya corriente de carga.

En definitiva, tuve un offset cercano a 117mV y tuve que mejorar mucho la medición usando interpolación (muchos software para poder mejorar el pobre hardware).

¿Qué alternativa haría yo si tuviera que realizar de nuevo el PCB?

Volvería intentar con los Zeners, pero en vez de usar resistencias fijas para su polarización (R3/R8), usaría dos preset, tal que cuando no haya corriente de carga, pueda fijar una polarización pareja entre los zener y disminuir el offset de tensión.

Por el lado del Shunt "-", el circuito se facilita enormemente:



Es una configuración no inversora, donde la ganancia está dada por (R21/R19+1). Con 1,025v*4,9v estoy aprovechando la resolución del ADC al máximo, tal que me paso por uno pocos mV, haciendo que mi máxima corriente sea de 1,24A (algo que no me importaba demasiado).

Y en la realidad, efectivamente esta configuración funcionaba muy bien, pero terminé mejorandola aún más con la interpolación por software.

Después voy a dar más detalles sobre los atenuadores a la salida y hablar sobre el circuito del uC.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 26, 2013)

Me dí cuenta que el cálculo de R11 está mal, ya que Vbase TIP está mal cálculado:

[LATEX]V_{base-TIP-max}=V_{emisor-TIP-max}+V_{be}[/LATEX]

En vez de restar Vbe como hice, debería sumarlo hno:, entonces así la peor condición es cuando Vbe es máximo, es decir 3v:

[LATEX]V_{base-TIP-max}=24,1v+3v=27,1v[/LATEX] 

Supero los 25,5v, esto me está diciendo que no hay forma que a 18,6V pueda suministrar 1,25A sin tener problemas en la regulación... 

Recién acabo de medir que pasa en esa tensión y efectivamente la tensión se cae, hasta 500mA la tensión caía 100mV, en 800mA (carga resistiva que pude armar) la tensión caía a 1v  . Como todas las mediciones las realicé con 10v no me dí cuenta de este problema, pero ahora que me puse a revisar los cálculos me avivé de ese error.

El fin de semana voy agarrar la fuente y voy a ver hasta que tensión puedo llevarla sin que se caíga cuando la cargo con 1,25A.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Tenía que poner un montón de "me gusta", así que mejor hago esto:


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 27, 2013)

Muy buen aporte!.

Permitime hacer una corrección a esta parte:



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> *Filtro de línea*
> 
> *- Fusible: *
> 
> ...



Una corriente media máxima de 1,25 A o incluso 1,5 A a la salida de cada ramal de la fuente (contemplando un pequeño márgen, como mencionaste) "NO" supone que requieras también 1,25 A o 1,5 A de corriente eficáz por el secundario del transformador. Generalmente esa relación de corrientes es bastante mayor a 1 y depende de una serie de factores (como es, entre otras cosas, el tiempo de conducción - no conducción de los diodos rectificadores dados por la magnitud de filtrado en relación a la carga dada). Esto explica porqué en algunas fuentes toma mucha temperatura el transformador cuando se colocan grandes bancos de capacitores, sin ningún tipo de control en cuanto a tamaño máximo se refiera, cuando la carga no llega a ser muy importante o incluso inferior a los amperes admitidos por el secundario.

Esa relación de corrientes puede llegar, dependiendo el caso, a 2,5; 3,5 o incluso 4 o más también.

Don Schade puede hechar algo de luz sobre este dimensionamiento.

Posterior a todo esto está la consideración del rendimiento del trafo que suele oscilar a grandes razgos entre un 80 % a un 95 %, para potencias menores a 1 KVA.

Una consulta: ¿no haz pensado en utilizar el LM317 en lugar del LM337 para obtener una mejor respuesta en alta frecuencia en cuanto a rechazo de ripple e impedancia de salida del regulador se refiere?. Es decir, un LM317 para regulación positiva y otro LM317 para regulación negativa. Hay que ver cómo quedan las referencias en ese caso...

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tenía que poner un montón de "me gusta", así que mejor hago esto:



Gracias, que un procer del foro lo apruebe no es poca cosa 



			
				diegomj1973 dijo:
			
		

> Una corriente media máxima de 1,25 A o incluso 1,5 A a la salida de cada ramal de la fuente (contemplando un pequeño márgen, como mencionaste) "NO" supone que requieras también 1,25 A o 1,5 A de corriente eficáz por el secundario del transformador. Generalmente esa relación de corrientes es bastante mayor a 1 y depende de una serie de factores (como es, entre otras cosas, el tiempo de conducción - no conducción de los diodos rectificadores dados por la magnitud de filtrado en relación a la carga dada). Esto explica porqué en algunas fuentes toma mucha temperatura el transformador cuando se colocan grandes bancos de capacitores, sin ningún tipo de control en cuanto a tamaño máximo se refiera, cuando la carga no llega a ser muy importante o incluso inferior a los amperes admitidos por el secundario.



Es muy interesante esto que decís y te soy sincero me cuesta verlo, a pesar de que lo acabo de simular y efectivamente el transformador debe entregar más corriente eficaz para poder suministrar esa corriente continua.

Suponiendo que los capacitores no estén, la corriente sobre una carga resistiva pura sería senoidal rectificada y tendríamos la misma corriente eficaz tanto en carga como la que entregaría el transformador, es decir en el puente siempre habrá 2 diodos conduciendo.

Si ahora agregamos esos capacitores, los 2 diodos ya dejan de conducir 180º y pasan a conducir en un ángulo menor debido a que en un cierto momento el capacitor tendrá mayor tensión que la ofrecida por el transformador, pero (y acá es donde me cuesta verlo) por un lado se entrega corriente a la carga y por el otro al capacitor medio descargado, ¿es correcto? 



			
				diegomj1973 dijo:
			
		

> Posterior a todo esto está la consideración del rendimiento del trafo que suele oscilar a grandes razgos entre un 80 % a un 95 %, para potencias menores a 1 KVA.



Efectivamente para el cálculo tomé rendimiento del 100% y hubiera sido conveniente considerar un menor rendimiento.



			
				diegomj1973 dijo:
			
		

> Una consulta: ¿no haz pensado en utilizar el LM317 en lugar del LM337 para obtener una mejor respuesta en alta frecuencia en cuanto a rechazo de ripple e impedancia de salida del regulador se refiere?. Es decir, un LM317 para regulación positiva y otro LM317 para regulación negativa. Hay que ver cómo quedan las referencias en ese caso...



La verdad que no me percaté de eso, pero la diferencia en sí es de 2dB habría que ver sí vale la pena.

Sin embargo veo que sí hubiera agregado un capacitor de 10uF entre masa y ajuste hubiera mejorado en 10dB ese rechazo .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 28, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Es muy interesante esto que decís y te soy sincero me cuesta verlo, a pesar de que lo acabo de simular y efectivamente el transformador debe entregar más corriente eficaz para poder suministrar esa corriente continua.



Quizás esta forma de verlo te ayude en aclarar el panorama un poquito más:

El transformador debe entregarle energía a los condensadores (y también a la carga, aunque los condensadores en su ciclo de carga requieren más demanda de corriente que la propia carga) durante los períodos de conducción de los diodos (que suelen ser breves y de sólo una pequeña fracción del tiempo total de 10 mseg para rectificación de onda completa en 50 Hz). Supongamos que esa fracción sea de 1 mseg. Durante el tiempo restante, es decir, los 9 mseg, los encargados de entregar energía a la carga son los condensadores, hasta que aparezca un nuevo ciclo de carga. Para que se respete el principio de conservación de la energía, la energía que entrega el trafo como la que entregan los condensadores es la misma, sólo que el trafo debe hacerlo en períodos menores a los de los condensadores. De ahí es que resultan corrientes repetitivas mayores a las corrientes por la carga e incluso se alteran también las otras expresiones de corriente. La carga que "ve" el secundario del trafo no es la misma que la que "ve" el banco de condensadores.

Si aumentás el banco de condensadores, el período de conducción y/o carga se reduce aún más y aumenta en consecuencia el período de no conducción y/o descarga, es decir, cuando los condensadores deben suministrar corriente a la carga. Todo es porque se aumentó la constante de tiempo para la descarga definida por R carga x C banco. Todo esto se cumple después de varios ciclos de carga y descarga sucesivos (estabilización de la figura del ripple y del valor medio de la tensión de salida).

Fijate el ejemplo que subo de los LM317 y LM337 en cuanto a rechazo de ripple e impedancia de salida se refiera. Si bien están configurados como fuentes de corriente constante, la analogía puede servirte y ser bastante indicativa de la respuesta concreta en alta frecuencia configurados los reguladores como fuentes de tensión constante (que termina siendo lo mismo, para el caso).

Una forma de mejorar el rechazo de ripple a alta frecuencia es lograr que la resistencia dinámica vista desde el terminal de ajuste hacia 0V (los dos potes en serie, en tu caso) sea muy baja. Los potes, por sí solos, ofrecen similar impedancia con la frecuencia. Es por eso que si uno coloca el capacitor en paralelo a estos potes mejora el rechazo de ripple (pero hay que cuidar qué tipo de capacitor colocar, ya que no admite cualquiera). Hay soluciones muy elegantes y complejas para este objetivo concreto que usan otros elementos adicionales a un condensador. Si los encuentro, los subo.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ahí se vé bien eso que decías sobre el rechazo, para la próxima lo voy a tener en cuenta, incluso como ya mencioné antes también debería agregar el capacitor entre ajuste y gnd para mejorar el rechazo.

Sobre las curvas de Schade, averigué esto:

1- Debo saber la RL => Vout/Iout.
2- Debo conocer la Rs, resistencia en serie que presenta el transformador y el diodo.
3- En base al ripple buscado, obtengo C.
4- En base a C, a RL y Rs, obtengo la relación Irms/Icarga (por curva).

Entonces:

1- A 18,6v y 1,5A => RL=12,4Ohms

2- 

a) La resistencia medida entre los extremos del transformador dan 0,6Ohms, para facilitar tendré 0,3Ohms en c/bobinado. 

b) En cuanto al diodo, la curva "Id vs Vd" a 2A da una Vd de 850mV, dando así un Rd=0,425Ohms.

Entre a) y b) obtengo un Rs=0,725Ohms.

3- El capacitor lo obtuve mediante la linealización del capacitor como puse arriba (no mediante curvas), dando C=4700uF.

4- En base a la 1era curva:



Sabiendo que [LATEX]n.\omega.C.R_{L} \approx 36[/LATEX] y [LATEX]\frac{R_{s}}{2.R_{L}} \approx 0,025[/LATEX]

Se obtiene que:

[LATEX]\frac{I_{rms}}{I_{carga}} \approx 2,75 veces[/LATEX] 

Entonces por el transformador circularán 4,1A  ... ¿es correcto esto?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 29, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> [LATEX]\frac{I_{rms}}{I_{carga}} \approx 2,75 veces[/LATEX]
> 
> Entonces por el transformador circularán 4,1A  ... ¿es correcto esto?



Aunque nos asuste bastante... más o menos es así.

Sólo un pequeño detalle: para fijar RL no escojas 18,6 V sino los que hay recién después del puente rectificador => 25,5 V en tu caso (la otra parte del análisis está bien, por lo que alcancé a ver por arriba). La corriente no es sólo la de salida del regulador (1,5 A) sino las de quiescent y demás que se le sumen por "detrás" y por "delante" (podrán ser unos 1,6 A a 1,7 A sumando el mayor consumo de todo el circuito "completo" de la fuente, pero eso te lo dejo para que lo verifiques vos). Esa RL no es la carga final de salida del regulador sino la que "ve" el banco de condensadores.

Es simple... probá por un buen rato (aquí no hay lugar para pruebitas cortas) "sacarle" 1,25 A a 1,5 A a cada salida y vas a poder tranquilamente freir un huevo sobre el núcleo del trafo si es de 54 W!!!.

Te cuento que tengo unos trafos a 24 VCA x 10 A (muy bien construídos y con chapas de acero al silicio de grano orientado "trabajadas" a sólo unos 8000 a 9000 gauss máximos) y te puedo asegurar que a 1,16 A RMS en CC alcanzan a entibiar bastante después de 3 a 4 horas, pero con un banco de 6 x 4700 uF...

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 29, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Aunque nos asuste bastante... más o menos es así.



No me asusta, me aterra... 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Sólo un pequeño detalle: para fijar RL no escojas 18,6 V sino los que hay recién después del puente rectificador => 25,5 V en tu caso (la otra parte del análisis está bien, por lo que alcancé a ver por arriba).



Tenés razón, yo usé la tensión regulada .

De todas formas la relación Irms/Icarga sigue siendo parecida.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> La corriente no es sólo la de salida del regulador (1,5 A) sino las de quiescent y demás que se le sumen por "detrás" y por "delante" (podrán ser unos 1,6 A a 1,7 A sumando el mayor consumo de todo el circuito "completo" de la fuente, pero eso te lo dejo para que lo verifiques vos).



En ese 1,5A se supone que ya tengo en cuenta esas corrientes de polarización.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Esa RL no es la carga final de salida del regulador sino la que "ve" el banco de condensadores..



Si, de hecho lo pensé así, pero usé la tensión regulada .



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es simple... probá por un buen rato (aquí no hay lugar para pruebitas cortas) "sacarle" 1,25 A a 1,5 A a cada salida y vas a poder tranquilamente freir un huevo sobre el núcleo del trafo!!!.



Se me presentan dos grandes problemas ahora:

1- El transformador es de 4A (2A a la vez en los 2 bobinados o 4A entre bobinados)=> solo podría obtener 1,25A con una sola rama a la vez . 

2- Los diodos.... tal vez se quedaron cortos, ya que son de 3A entonces por corriente ya voy mal, y encima debería obtener la corriente media que circula por ellos para calcular si la potencia disipada es la correcta .

Diriamos que fue un error importante de diseño...  , de todas formas de errores se aprende.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 29, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Diriamos que fue un error importante de diseño...  , de todas formas de errores se aprende.



Si bien el error está, ese error es corregible.

Si lo que necesitás es seguir una línea técnica de diseño acorde a toda la complejidad de diseño que planteaste (que me parece por demás interesante y desafiante), podés hechar mano a trafo, diodos y puede que también a condensadores (aunque esto último, por el rechazo propio de los reguladores, no creo que sea muy necesario plantear). Al trafo actual lo podés "reubicar" en otro uso, así como al puente de diodos. El único inconveniente que puede llegar a existir es el requerimiento de mayor espacio dentro de ese lindo gabinete de madera por parte de un nuevo trafo.

O podés "andar" por el camino contrario: en función de lo que hay => limitar la salida acorde a lo que pueda entregar cómodamente el trafo + diodos + banco actual.

Saludos y a no desanimarse que esta fuente promete y mucho!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 30, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> O podés "andar" por el camino contrario: en función de lo que hay => limitar la salida acorde a lo que pueda entregar cómodamente el trafo + diodos + banco actual.



Es lo que voy hacer, de lo que ya tengo voy a limitar la corriente.

Dejando de lado los diodos, el trafo que tengo es de 4A, lo que me permite tener 2A por rama o 4A en una sola rama, en base a eso puedo sacarle 1,25A con solo una rama activa.

Si quisiera las 2 ramas activas al mismo tiempo, le calculo que podría sacarle 750mA (una lástima que no llegue a 1A )  

Ahora viene el tema del diodo, estoy usando diodos 1N5405 (subo hojas de datos), permite trabajar con 3A en directa y me dá un parámetro más que no se como usarlo, que es el IFSM (Non-repetitive Peak Forward Surge Current 8.3 ms Single Half-Sine-Wave), ¿sabes qué implica ese parámetro?

Gracias por la ayuda, que me está sirviendo bastante


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 30, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> estoy usando diodos 1N5405 (subo hojas de datos), permite trabajar con 3A en directa y me dá un parámetro más que no se como usarlo, que es el IFSM (Non-repetitive Peak Forward Surge Current 8.3 ms Single Half-Sine-Wave), ¿sabes qué implica ese parámetro?


Figura 3


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 30, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Ahora viene el tema del diodo, estoy usando diodos 1N5405 (subo hojas de datos), permite trabajar con 3A en directa y me dá un parámetro más que no se como usarlo, que es el IFSM (Non-repetitive Peak Forward Surge Current 8.3 ms Single Half-Sine-Wave), ¿sabes qué implica ese parámetro?



Cuando conectás la fuente por primera vez a la red eléctrica (condensadores descargados), lo único que te limita el pico inicial de corriente por los diodos rectificadores es la resistencia de los devanados secundarios del trafo + la resistencia de los cables de interconexión del secundario del trafo al puente de diodos + las resistencias rd de los diodos del puente + las resistencias de los terminales de conexión de los condensadores (si nos ponemos un poco exquisitos). El voltaje es el de pico del secundario (es decir, aproximadamente 25,5 V + 1,3 Vd = 26,8 V). Incluso, podés considerar aquí el valor máximo esperable de voltaje de secundario por algún aumento posible de voltaje de red (+ 10 %). El valor de corriente que te dá este cálculo (I = V / R) tiene que ser inferior a ese IFSM máximo de la hoja de datos. Si vamos a ser un poco más exigentes todavía, si te fijás detenidamente en la figura 3, la frecuencia para la que esa corriente IFSM fue especificada es de 60 Hz en lugar de 50 Hz (tu frecuencia). Yo, personalmente, tomaría una razón de 50 Hz / 60 Hz o 5 / 6 de ese valor máximo de 200 A, es decir, unos 166,66 A máximos, para un único ciclo de ocurrencia (fijate en el eje de abcisas o X que 200 A máximos se dan para una sola vez de ocurrencia, es decir, cuando conectás la fuente por primera vez).

La resistencia total debería ser superior a 0,1608 ohmios para no tener problemas (I < 166,66 A). Si hay alguno de los componentes resistivos de la ecuación que tienen resistencia superior a esos 0,1608 ohmios, no calcules nada más, pues ese diodo entonces te sirve siempre y cuando cumpla además con la corriente media máxima y el votaje de pico inverso admisible, entre algunas de las tantas cosas a considerar.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 1, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Cuando conectás la fuente por primera vez a la red eléctrica (condensadores descargados), lo único que te limita el pico inicial de corriente por los diodos rectificadores es la resistencia de los devanados secundarios del trafo + la resistencia de los cables de interconexión del secundario del trafo al puente de diodos + las resistencias rd de los diodos del puente + las resistencias de los terminales de conexión de los condensadores (si nos ponemos un poco exquisitos). El voltaje es el de pico del secundario (es decir, aproximadamente 25,5 V + 1,3 Vd = 26,8 V). Incluso, podés considerar aquí el valor máximo esperable de voltaje de secundario por algún aumento posible de voltaje de red (+ 10 %). El valor de corriente que te dá este cálculo (I = V / R) tiene que ser inferior a ese IFSM máximo de la hoja de datos. Si vamos a ser un poco más exigentes todavía, si te fijás detenidamente en la figura 3, la frecuencia para la que esa corriente IFSM fue especificada es de 60 Hz en lugar de 50 Hz (tu frecuencia). Yo, personalmente, tomaría una razón de 50 Hz / 60 Hz o 5 / 6 de ese valor máximo de 200 A, es decir, unos 166,66 A máximos, para un único ciclo de ocurrencia (fijate en el eje de abcisas o X que 200 A máximos se dan para una sola vez de ocurrencia, es decir, cuando conectás la fuente por primera vez).
> 
> La resistencia total debería ser superior a 0,1608 ohmios para no tener problemas (I < 166,66 A). Si hay alguno de los componentes resistivos de la ecuación que tienen resistencia superior a esos 0,1608 ohmios, no calcules nada más, pues ese diodo entonces te sirve siempre y cuando cumpla además con la corriente media máxima y el votaje de pico inverso admisible, entre algunas de las tantas cosas a considerar.
> 
> Saludos



Clarísimo.

Una última y no molesto más con los diodos. La corriente del diodo tendrá esta forma:



Primero se tiene la corriente del diodo cuando no hay capacitores y la carga es resisitiva.

Luego en rojo grafiqué como creo que sería la corriente cuando los diodos conducen menos de 180º debido al capacitor, pero a la vez su pico de corriente es mayor por lo que hablamos de la corriente que requieren los capacitores + la carga. 

Yo de ahí obtuve el valor RMS con las curvas de Schade y podría obtener el valor pico, sabiendo la forma de la corriente podría llegar a calcular la corriente media y esa es la corriente que no debería superar los 3A, no la RMS ¿es correcto?.

*Editado:*

Agrego la matemática que menciono:

- De las curvas de Schade obtuve Irms=4,1A e Ipico=12A.

- Planteo la corriente Irms usando integrales:

[LATEX]I_{rms}^2=\frac{1}{2.\pi}. \int_{\alpha}^{\pi/2} Ip^2.sen^2(wt). dwt[/LATEX]

Va de un ángulo que desconozco que dependerá pura y exclusivamente de los capacitores hasta 90º, ya que luego deja de conducir el diodo y es el capacitor el que aporta corriente. Usando matlab, se llega a que:

[LATEX]I_{rms}=Ip.\frac{\sqrt{4.sen(\alpha).cos(\alpha)-4\alpha+2\pi}}{4.\sqrt{\pi}}[/LATEX]

Sabiendo el Irms y la Ip, despejo el valor del ángulo alfa, nuevamente usando matlab, dando 31,51º, es decir el diodo durante 360º, solo conduce entre 31,51º hasta 90º.

- Con ese dato, calculo la corriente media usando integrales:

[LATEX]I_{media}=\frac{1}{2.\pi}\int_{\alpha}^{\pi/2}Ip.sen(wt).dwt=\frac{Ip.cos(\alpha)}{2.\pi}[/LATEX]

Con el ángulo obtenido e Ip, obtengo la media, que dá 1,63A 

En estas condiciones, puedo decir que los diodos van de sobra, ¿es correcto?

*Corrección importante*

Las curvas de Schade dan la Irms que deberá aportar el transformador, dicha corriente tendrá 2 de esos "picos rojos" que subí en la imagen durante un ciclo completo. Entonces, sobre el diodo no habrá 4,1A rms, sino que menos ya que solo conducirán durante un semi-ciclo (solo un "pico rojo" como muestra la imagen).

Como por el transformador habrá dos de esos picos que serán iguales, podría obtener la Irms del diodo haciendo esto:

[LATEX]I_{rms-trafo}=\sqrt{I_{rms-pico1}^2+I_{rms-pico2}^2}[/LATEX]

Como se suponen que los picos son iguales, su Irms también lo serán:

[LATEX]I_{rms-trafo}=\sqrt{2.I_{rms-picos}^2} \rightarrow I_{rms-picos}=\frac{I_{rms-trafo}}{\sqrt{2}}[/LATEX]

Despejando Irms de los picos, llego a que por el diodo circularán 2,89A rms. Entonces, de nuevo, obtengo el ángulo donde el diodo empieza a conducir y me dá 68,18° (tiene lógica, debe conducir menos, para obtener un Irms menor), de esta forma la *Imedia sobre los diodos será 710mA*, tal vez debiera dar 750mA (750mA*2=1,5A), pero por alguna aproximación dá un poco menos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tus consultas no son molestias!!!

Cuando me explicaron por primera vez cómo podía ser la forma de onda de la corriente por los diodos en un rectificador de onda completa con filtro capacitivo, tuve la misma impresión de que podía ser como vos la dibujaste (ni más ni menos). Allá por el 1996 (uuuyyy cómo pasan los años!!!)... De todos modos, no es así exactamente, sino como a continuación:



Acordate que los condensadores ofrecen una gran oposición a los cambios de voltaje (como te lo mencioné antes) y eso lo traducen en un brusco cambio en su corriente (ciclo de carga) ni bien haya un voltaje aplicado que supere su voltaje preexistente entre placas (t2 en la figura). Luego, en la medida que toman carga, reducen su oposición tomando menos corriente (decrecimiento de la corriente por los diodos entre t2 y t3) hasta que finalmente cesan totalmente su oposición cuando el voltaje aplicado comienza a ser inferior al voltaje máximo disponible en las placas (en t3) para luego comenzar a entregar esa energía a la carga RL (a partir de t3) que es la única que puede receptarla (por la polarización inversa de los diodos que se dá en esos instantes). 

El valor exacto de distintos parámetros obtenidos por medio de ecuaciones no tiene solución explícita, ya que para determinarlos haría falta conocer los tiempos t1, t2 y t3, lo que a su vez implica resolver ecuaciones de las que algunas resultan trascendentes.

Lo que se hace normalmente, cuando el ripple es lo suficientemente pequeño en relación a los valores de pico de la onda, es aproximar las formas de las curvas a tramos de rectas y ahí sí podemos resolver numéricamente, cometiendo poco error por la aproximación misma.

De todos modos, Schade te dá todos los valores que necesitás sin hacer mucha matemática, incluso el valor de corriente media por los diodos. Como podrás intuir, el método es aproximado, pero aceptablemente bueno para los fines prácticos.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 2, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ... sino como a continuación:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 95056
> 
> Acordate que los condensadores ofrecen una gran oposición a los cambios de voltaje (como te lo mencioné antes) y eso lo traducen en un brusco cambio en su corriente (ciclo de carga) ni bien haya un voltaje aplicado que supere su voltaje preexistente entre placas (t2 en la figura). Luego, en la medida que toman carga, reducen su oposición tomando menos corriente (decrecimiento de la corriente por los diodos entre t2 y t3) hasta que finalmente cesan totalmente su oposición cuando el voltaje aplicado comienza a ser inferior al voltaje máximo disponible en las placas (en t3) para luego comenzar a entregar esa energía a la carga RL (a partir de t3) que es la única que puede receptarla (por la polarización inversa de los diodos que se dá en esos instantes).



Tiene sentido que al principio el diodo entregue más corriente debido a la descarga del capacitor, es bastante complicado de verlo porque es la superposción de la carga del capacitor con la seniodal del trafo.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ... El valor exacto de distintos parámetros obtenidos por medio de ecuaciones no tiene solución explícita, ya que para determinarlos haría falta conocer los tiempos t1, t2 y t3, lo que a su vez implica resolver ecuaciones de las que algunas resultan trascendentes.



Incluso tampoco es fácil medirlo, ya que si tenés que usar un shunt demasiado bajo para no alterar las mediciones.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ... De todos modos, Schade te dá todos los valores que necesitás sin hacer mucha matemática, *incluso el valor de corriente media por los diodos.* Como podrás intuir, el método es aproximado, pero aceptablemente bueno para los fines prácticos.



Esta es la curva que no encuentro y empiezo a sospechar que la corriente media sobre los diodos es la misma que la media de la carga sobre dos.

Yo encontré esto del PDF que subo:



En ese pdf dan los pasos para el diseño de una fuente regulada. Fijate que toma la corriente media del diodo como la mitad de la IL media.

*Agrego:*

Además si te ponés a pensar, la corriente media sobre un capacitor siempre es 0, entonces tiene sentido que la corriente media de la carga sea la misma que la repartida entre los diodos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 2, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Tiene sentido que al principio el diodo entregue más corriente debido a la descarga del capacitor, es bastante complicado de verlo porque es la superposción de la carga del capacitor con la seniodal del trafo.



Así es. Incluso esa forma muy particular de la curva para la corriente por el diodo ayuda a intuir más fácilmente el hecho de porqué la corriente se "dispara" en valores cuando aumentamos el tamaño del banco de condensadores.

Viendo la primera curva para la corriente por el diodo que vos habías puesto (la que en realidad no es), no se puede hacer muy intuitivo que digamos ese fenómeno y es así que entiendo tus dudas.

Por lo de la corriente media por los diodos: muy probablemente lo expresé mal, o sinteticé la idea demasiado o no lo dí a entender muy bien que digamos. Resulta que esa corriente es un dato conocido, sirve de partida o entrada a las curvas de Schade (junto a otros datos) y efectivamente es como decís que se asocia a la corriente por la carga. Pero se puede hacer el camino inverso, si disponés de otros datos particulares, para arribar a esa corriente media.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Perfecto, entonces resumiendo:

- Por el transformador solo puedo sacar 1,25A por una rama a la vez o menos de 750mA por las dos ramas al mismo tiempo.

- Corregir el valor del fusible.

Listo, agregó la limitación de las dos corriente por soft y cambio el fusible por uno de 500mA ya que preveo una corriente máxima de 340mA en el secundario + corriente que necesitan los filtros de línea.

*Agrego mediciones*

Se me ocurrió medir sobre el primario la corriente, de forma tal que la resistencia del amperímetro no influyera en la medición, para ver que tan ciertas son las curvas de Schade y obtuve lo siguiente:

IL=1,23A sobre un ramal => la corriente medida sobre el primario daba 173mA rms.

En base a la potencia del transformador (rendimiento ideal)

[LATEX]V_{(p-rms)}.I_{(p-rms)}=V_{(ramal1-rms)}.I_{(ramal1-rms)}+V_{(ramal2-rms)}.I_{(ramal2-rms)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]220v.173mA=18v.I_{(ramal1-rms)}+0 \rightarrow I_{(ramal1-rms)}=2,11A[/LATEX]

A diferencia de lo que calculé que era 4,1A rms según las curvas.

Me puse a ver en donde me equivoqué y me dí cuenta que obvié el efecto de la resistencia en serie que mete el primario , la medición de dicha bobina dá 59 ohms e hilando fino sobre la resistencia del diodo, entonces lo que yo había calculado como Rs=0,725Ohms, ahora daba:

[LATEX]R_{s}=R_{secundario}+R_{diodo}+N^{2}.R_{primario}=0,3 \Omega + 0,953 \Omega + \left( \frac{18v}{220v} \right) ^{2}.59 \Omega=1,64 \Omega[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\frac{R_{s}}{2.R_{L}}=\frac{1,64 \Omega}{2.20,73 \Omega} \approx 0,04[/LATEX]

No cambia demasiado la relación, en vez de 2,75 dará 2,25 veces, bajando la *corriente Rms estimada del secundario a 2,75A*. Supongo que la curva de Schade te dá la peor condición con la que te podés encontrar, además viendo que cambiando la relación de 2,75 a 2,25 cambia notablemente la corriente, también la aproximación que uno hace a ojo influye y mucho.

En base a ese resultado, decidí probar con una corriente de carga de 1A en c/ramal a la vez, obteniendo en el primario 243mA rms (daría 1,46A rms en c/ramal del secundario), algo muy cercano a lo que estimé en un principio sin tener en cuenta el rendimiento del transformador y tampoco el efecto de los capacitores.

De momento puedo decir que 1A a c/ramal puedo sacarle al transformador, y el fusible está al filo del límite.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 5, 2013)

¿La mediciones de corriente por el primario fueron hechas con instrumento TRUE RMS o común?.

Te pregunto eso mismo, porque probablemente si han sido efectuadas con instrumento común, las lecturas no sean del todo confiables (por las formas de onda de la señal que no son senoidales puras).

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 5, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿La mediciones de corriente por el primario fueron hechas con instrumento TRUE RMS o común?.
> 
> Te pregunto eso mismo, porque probablemente si han sido efectuadas con instrumento común, las lecturas no sean del todo confiables (por las formas de onda de la señal que no son senoidales puras).
> 
> Saludos



Sin true-rms, amperímetro para medir senoidal pura.

Está bien, el trafo puede llegar a saturar y distorsionar la senoidal, pero ¿cuánta diferencia puede haber?, yo creo que poca, tené en cuenta que medí directamente sobre el trafo, sin filtro de línea.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 5, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Sin true-rms, amperímetro para medir senoidal pura.
> 
> Está bien, el trafo puede llegar a saturar y distorsionar la senoidal, pero ¿cuánta diferencia puede haber?, yo creo que poca, tené en cuenta que medí directamente sobre el trafo, sin filtro de línea.



Sinceramente, no sé cuánta diferencia pueda haber y si puede generar mucha dispersión en los resultados de cálculo midiendo con instrumento común.

Personalmente, no tengo uno como para verificarlo.

Sólo me acuerdo una ocasión cuando analizamos con osciloscopio una fuente que daba problemas (un cargador con LM350 o LM338, creo) y la señal "alterna" era de todo menos senoidal pura. Ahí, si no mal recuerdo, estaba bastante saturado el núcleo del trafo.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 5, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé cuánta diferencia pueda haber y si puede generar mucha dispersión en los resultados de cálculo midiendo con instrumento común.
> 
> Personalmente, no tengo uno como para verificarlo.
> 
> ...



Tengo osciloscopio, podría medir la Irms con un shunt, pero mi punta es x10 y tendría que trabajar directamente sobre los 220v cosa que no me convence del todo (a pesar de que se supone que la diferencia de tensión a medir sea baja por el shunt).

Medir del lado del secundario implica agregar un shunt que pueda afectar la medición, por lo tanto si o si debería hacerse del lado del primario.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 6, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Tengo osciloscopio, podría medir la Irms con un shunt, pero mi punta es x10 y tendría que trabajar directamente sobre los 220v cosa que no me convence del todo (a pesar de que se supone que la diferencia de tensión a medir sea baja por el shunt).
> 
> Medir del lado del secundario implica agregar un shunt que pueda afectar la medición, por lo tanto si o si debería hacerse del lado del primario.



Así es. Suele dar algo de "julepe" usar un instrumento como el osciloscopio (por lo delicado y encarecido) en la línea de 220 VCA.

De todos modos, por lo que entiendo, es para verificar cuánto de lejos podés estar de las estimaciones por cálculos (para poder validar el método como confiable). En tu caso, se me ocurre que el camino más fácil es buscar la peor situación posible y limitar la corriente máxima por soft, después de realizar pruebas exhaustivas y prolongadas de máxima carga para la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 6, 2013)

Muuuucho cuidado: la masa de las sondas del osciloscopio está puesta a tierra así que en principio NO PUEDES medir en una resistencia shunt sin mas.
O aislas la tierra: peligro de electrocución al tocar el aparato o pones los dos vivos de ambos canales y mides a-b si se puede o algo así.
Con el vivo de la sonda puedes hacer lo que quieras, con la masa no porque ya está conectada a tierra internamente.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 7, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Muuuucho cuidado: la masa de las sondas del osciloscopio está puesta a tierra así que en principio NO PUEDES medir en una resistencia shunt sin mas.
> O aislas la tierra: peligro de electrocución al tocar el aparato o pones los dos vivos de ambos canales y mides a-b si se puede o algo así.
> Con el vivo de la sonda puedes hacer lo que quieras, con la masa no porque ya está conectada a tierra internamente.



Si algo sobre lo que decís leí, que la tierra física de la instalación electrica está conectada a la masa del osciloscopio. Pero mi instalación eléctrica no tiene tierra shock: , el edificio en si no tiene la bajada), así que por eso no tendría problemas.

Pero es bueno saber lo que decís, si quiero medir linea (con puntas adecuadas), si o si debería siempre medir con dos canales sin masa de por medio y restarlos .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 21, 2013)

Estuve haciendo mediciones respecto al transformador (desde el secundario) y obtuve esto:

*Tensión en vacío bobina secundaria 1:*



. Vrms_tester= 18,6v
. Vrms_OCR= 18,9v

Se puede ver que algo satura, pero la diferencia entre tester (no true RMS) y OCR es poca.

*Tensión en vacío bobina secundaria 2:*

. Vrms_tester= 18,36v
. Vrms_OCR= 18,7v

*Luego cargué ambos bobinados con una carga de (15//47) Ohms y calculé la resistencia interna que presenta el trafo:*

- Bobina 1:

. Vrms_tester= 16,95v
. Vrms_OCR= 17,2v

[LATEX]I_{carga-rms}=\frac{V_{RMS.OCR}}{R_{L}}=1,47 A[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Rs_{bobina.1}=\frac{V_{OCR.vacio}-V_{OCR.carga}}{I_{carga-rms}}=1,42 \Omega[/LATEX]

- Bobina 2:

. Vrms_tester= 16,24v
. Vrms_OCR= 16,5v

[LATEX]I_{carga-rms}=\frac{V_{RMS.OCR}}{R_{L}}=1,45 A[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Rs_{bobina.1}=\frac{V_{OCR.vacio}-V_{OCR.carga}}{I_{carga-rms}}=1,51 \Omega[/LATEX]

Con cual, acá se vé una diferencia importante con la que estimé midiendo solo la resistencia de la bobina del trafo y la reflejada del primario (0,69 Ohms... ).

Dejando de lado la resistencia que puedan presentar los diodos, se "supone" que si colocase un shunt de 100 mOhms antes del puente de diodos, a lo sumo estaría afectando menos de 10% en las mediciones.

En base a eso, con la fuente regulada en 10V y con una carga de 1,12A, mediante el shunt medí esto:



. Vpico-max= 332mV
. Vrms= 128mV

[LATEX]I_{pico}=\frac{V_{pico}}{R_{shunt}}=3,32A[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{rms}=\frac{V_{rms}}{R_{shunt}}=1,28A[/LATEX]

La relacion Irms/Iav=1,14 veces

Muchísimo más bajo de lo que estimé con las curvas de Schade, pero:

1- La resistencia del trafo estaba mal estimada.
2- Mediante el shunt puedo estar frenando los picos de carga del capacitor.

Me meto de nuevo en las curvas, con un Rs=1,5 Ohms + Rdiodo (estimo por curva 0,95Ohms)=2,45 Ohms y ahora el factor dá un poco menos del doble, pero sigue siendo bastante alejado de las mediciones, incluso si uno ve la curva de Schade puede ver que el factor mínimo es de 1,58 veces.

Otra duda que tengo sobre esa curva, es que al parecer mide la corriente Irms sobre 1 ramal de los diodos (solo 180º), es decir que incluso la corriente que indica habría que multiplicarla por 2^(1/2) para obtener la misma corriente que medí .

Después aproveché y medía la corriente pico de arranque:



. Vpico-max=1v

[LATEX]I_{pico-max}=\frac{V_{pico}}{R_{shunt}}=10 A[/LATEX]

Lo cual tiene bastante sentido en base a lo estimado:

[LATEX]I_{pico-max}=\frac{V_{pico.sec}}{R_{s}}=\frac{25,5v}{2,45 \Omega}=10,4 A[/LATEX]

Después voy a explicar como calculé el atenuador y la parte del uC y las modificaciones que haría/haré, para después subir el proyecto.


----------



## opamp (Jul 21, 2013)

Hola cosmefulanito04, interesante tus calculos, la experimentacion de la realidad se abre paso sobre La "teoria".  La diferencia de las Ipico tiene que ver el aporte de L y no solo de R , como comentamos Z , impedancia. Puedes intentar colocar un Rshunt mas pequenno para una mayor certeza , interesante larelacion de V en vacio - V a plena carga para hallar experimentalmente la impedancia de salida ............saludos tercermundistas!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 21, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> ... interesante larelacion de V en vacio - V a plena carga para hallar experimentalmente la impedancia de salida...



Lamentablemente a plena carga no pude hacer la medición porque no tenía carga que aguantara, de hecho tuve que improvisar con series y paralelos de resistencias de 5W que tenía para llegar a esa corriente.


----------



## opamp (Jul 21, 2013)

Necesitas potenciometros de potencia , me fabrique con nicrome #10AWG resistencias de 1 Ohm tipo resorte con borneras de ceramica y bronce cromado como la de las cocinas electricas en los extremos . las trabajo hasta 20 amp,  se calientan bastante pero no se queman ,con un conector tipo cocodrilo "caiman" las recorres para ajustarlas al valor requerido.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 23, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Estuve haciendo mediciones respecto al transformador (desde el secundario) y obtuve esto:
> 
> *Tensión en vacío bobina secundaria 1:*
> 
> ...



Disculpame, pero no estoy arribando a los mismos resultados a los que vos arribás.

Si el voltaje de vacío de bobina 1 es de 18,9 V y el voltaje en carga es de 17,2 V (tomando valores de OCR y suponiendo que fueron tomados bajo similar tensión de red, en el momento de las lecturas) y la resistencia de carga es el paralelo de 15 ohmios con 47 ohmios (es lo que interpreto por 15//47), resulta:

I carga RMS = 17,2 V / 11,371 ohmios = 1,513 A (suponiendo que cargás sólo el secundario con 15//47, en alterna)

Rs bobina 1 = (18,9 V - 17,2 V) / 1,513 A = 1,124 ohmios

De similar forma para bobina 2, pero con valores muy similares a los que vos arribaste:

I carga RMS = 16,5 V / 11,371 ohmios = 1,451 A (suponiendo que cargás sólo el secundario con 15//47, en alterna)

Rs bobina 2 = (18,7 V - 16,5 V) / 1,451 A = 1,516 ohmios

En ambos cálculos es preciso contar con la mayor precisión posible (incorporando los valores reales de las resistencias (+ - 5 % de tolerancia esperable, normalmente) y utilizando los 3 1/2 dígitos completos de los tester, si es posible. Por ejemplo, si las resistencias están en - 5 % de su tolerancia => Rs bobina 1 puede tomar valores de 1,068 ohmios, que resulta más cercano de 0,69 ohmios.

Una diferencia entre Rs bobina 1 y Rs bobina 2 es normal que exista, lo que no me cierra mucho es que esa diferencia trepe a casi el 35 %. Una diferencia se suele dar por lo que comenté hace un tiempo en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-pura-2-etapas-single-ended-mosfet-59005/#post570283. Aquí me parece que es más por tolerancias y/o pequeños errores y/o redondeo de lecturas. Podés estimar los dos radios medios de ambos semibobinados secundarios para poder saber si ese 35 % es posible, ya que la relación entre estos dos radios medios es la misma que entre las dos resistencias de ambos semibobinados secundarios, a no ser que la parte "compleja" que acompaña a cada R te altere significativamente los resultados esperados.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yo me equivoqué al subir los datos, esos datos pertenecen a una carga de 15 Ohms (1ero probé con esa carga y después con la otra para ver que tanto era la variación), para esa carga, la tensión medida fué de *16,8V* con el OCR.

La variación fue de 1,42Ohms (1,47A) a 1,48Ohms (1,14A).

Una cosa importante que quiero corregir, cuando puse esto:



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ....
> Otra duda que tengo sobre esa curva, es que al parecer mide la corriente Irms sobre 1 ramal de los diodos (solo 180º), es decir que incluso la corriente que indica *habría que multiplicarla por 2^(1/2)* para obtener la misma corriente que medí .
> ...



El error estaba en pensar que por la bobina tendría 2 picos de corriente por cada ciclo (c/20mS), lo cual es incorrecto, ya que solo circulará 1 pico de corriente por cada ciclo como se vé en la imagen de la corriente que subí.

¿Dónde debería tener 2 picos por c/ciclo?

En el común de la bobina.

Por lo tanto, de lo obtenido por la curva de Schade, esa será la corriente Irms total por bobina.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 23, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> El error estaba en pensar que por la bobina tendría 2 picos de corriente por cada ciclo (c/20mS), lo cual es incorrecto, ya que solo circulará 1 pico de corriente por cada ciclo como se vé en la imagen de la corriente que subí.
> 
> ¿Dónde debería tener 2 picos por c/ciclo?
> 
> ...



Aclaración: si empleás un trafo con secundario con punto medio y los extremos de ese secundario los conectás a las entradas de AC de un rectificador tipo mesa, y a la salida + del puente le conectás un capacitor respecto al punto medio, y a la salida - del puente le conectás otro capacitor respecto al punto medio, vas a obtener dos pulsos de corriente de carga de condensadores por cada semibobinado del secundario en un período de 20 mseg (en sistema de 50 Hz). Estos pulsos, en cada semibobinado, son en sentidos opuestos de polaridad (es decir, en los primeros 10 mseg la variación es en la parte positiva y en los siguientes 10 mseg la variación es en la parte negativa, o viceversa). La forma de onda de esa señal es períodica y simétrica respecto a 0 voltios, si los condensadores y posibles resistencias de carga son iguales en ambas ramas. Cada semibobinado carga alternadamente a los dos condensadores durante esos 20 mseg, de ahí que los dos pulsos de corriente para carga de condensadores sean en sentidos opuestos de circulación (por cada semibobinado).

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 23, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Aclaración: si empleás un trafo con secundario con punto medio y los extremos de ese secundario los conectás a las entradas de AC de un rectificador tipo mesa, y a la salida + del puente le conectás un capacitor respecto al punto medio, y a la salida - del puente le conectás otro capacitor respecto al punto medio, vas a obtener dos pulsos de corriente de carga de condensadores por cada semibobinado del secundario en un período de 20 mseg (en sistema de 50 Hz). Estos pulsos, en cada semibobinado, son en sentidos opuestos de polaridad (es decir, en los primeros 10 mseg la variación es en la parte positiva y en los siguientes 10 mseg la variación es en la parte negativa, o viceversa). La forma de onda de esa señal es períodica y simétrica respecto a 0 voltios. Cada semibobinado carga alternadamente a los dos condensadores durante esos 20 mseg, de ahí que los dos pulsos de corriente para carga de condensadores sean en sentidos opuestos de circulación (por cada semibobinado).
> 
> Saludos



Exacto, si cargo la rama "+" y la "-", ahí si debería tener 2 de eso pulsos como decís, de hecho en la medición de corriente se puede ver que el pico negativo es mucho menor porque la rama "-" no está cargada:

Ver el archivo adjunto 95983

Yo originalemente me enredé con el bendito punto medio, hasta que caí que en realidad el puente lo tengo que ver de esta forma para el ramal positivo:







Y con los diodos invertidos para el ramal negativo.

Es una tontería, pero en definitiva mi error era que lo analizaba como si fuera un puente sin punto medio .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 10, 2013)

Para terminar con el regulador, siguiendo el mensaje #6 donde me dí cuenta que en 18v se complica entregar 1,25A; decidí "mejorar" un poco ese inconveniente, modificando la pendiente del 1er pre-regulador, es decir, antes variando el pote casi siempre se mantenía una diferencia de tensión de 5,6V entre la salida del pre-regulador y la salida del regulador, esto a la larga perjudicaba las máximas corrientes de carga que podía obtener en tensiones altas.

Para modificar dicha pendiente, tuve que cambiar el valor de las resistencias R13/R14 (ramal positivo) y R25/26 (ramal negativo) por 4k7 Ohms y 100 Ohms respectivamente.

Entonces, antes la variación de tensión en función del valor del potenciómetro era así:

Ver el archivo adjunto 97046

Donde la recta azul representa la tensión a la salida del pre-regulador en función del potenciómetro y la recta roja la salida del 317/337 en función del potenciómetro.

Como las pendientes eran casi iguales, la diferencia de tensión sobre el 317/337 era casi constante para todo el rango, es decir 5,6v.

Ahora con esos nuevos valores de resistencia, la pendiente azul es menor permitiendo que cuando tenga 18v a la salida del 317/337, el pre-regulador entregue 18v+3v=21v diferencia de tensión mínima que exige el 317/337 para funcionar. Entonces ahora las salidas se comportan así:

Ver el archivo adjunto 97047

Empieza con una diferencia de 5,6v al principio y va bajando a medida que se aumenta la tensión a la salida, de esta forma también consigo que el 317/337 disipe menos potencia.

Entonces volviendo a lo expuesto en el mensaje #6, si planteo la tensión total a la entrada en función de la tensión sobre la base del TIP142/7, tendré esto (desprecio la tensión de saturación de Q1):

Ver el archivo adjunto 94743

[LATEX]V_{max.ramal.(+)}=V_{ripple.max}+V_{max.shunt.(+)}+V_{R11}+V_{be.max(TIP142/7)}+\Delta V_{(317/337).min}+V_{out}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{max.ramal.(+)}=25,45 v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{ripple.max}=2 v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{max.shunt.(+)}=I_{carga.max}.R_{shunt}=1,25A.0,82 \Omega \approx 1 v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{R11.min}=\frac{I_{carga}}{H_{FE.TIP(142/7)}}.R_{11}=1,25mA.1k\Omega=1,25v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{be.max(TIP142/7)}=3 v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\Delta V_{(317/337).min}=3 v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{out.(max.carga)}=25,45v-\left(1v + 2v + 1,25v + 3 v + 3v\right) \approx 15,2v[/LATEX]

Es decir que hasta 15v puedo sacarle la máxima corriente a la fuente y a partir de ahí la carga debería bajar antes de que la regulación falle.

Antes de modificar las pendientes, la Vout máxima teórica era de 12,6v.

En base a esos resultados teóricos, realicé las siguientes mediciones hasta conseguir una caída de 100mV cuando se carga la salida:

- Vout=18v => máxima carga 650mA provocando una caída de 100mV.
- Vout=17,5v => máxima carga 750mA provocando una caída de 100mV.
- Vout=17v => máxima carga 910mA provocando una caída de 100mV.
- Vout=16,5v => máxima carga 1,1A provocando una caída de 100mV.
- Vout=16v => máxima carga 1,15A provocando una caída de 100mV.
- Vout=15,5v => máxima carga 1,23A provocando una caída de 100mV.

Se puede ver que se asemeja bastante con lo teórico, a pesar que tomé la tensión mínima sobre R11, está tensión es muy importante, ya que será la que fije la corriente de polarización del TIP142/7 y la corriente del colector de BD437/8.

También se podría jugar con el valor de R11, tal que si se lo hace menor se pueda ganar un poco más de tensión a la salida, pero el problema de hacerlo demasiado bajo es que la corriente que aportará durante las bajas tensiones a la salida crecerá en forma apreciable, haciendo que por el BD437/8 empiece a circular corriente de colector del orden de los cientos de mA (mayor potencia a disipar por ese transistor que trabaja en zona activa).


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 17, 2013)

Puedo pedir un favor,hay muchas fotos que no las puedo ver......Gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 18, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Puedo pedir un favor,hay muchas fotos que no las puedo ver......Gracias



¿Cuáles? ¿las del primer mensaje?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 24, 2013)

Para poder medir las distintas lineas de tensión es necesario reducir el voltaje a valores permitidos por las entradas de ADC que tiene el uC Atmega16. Como el el uC está alimentado con 5v, su tolerancia máxima será de 5,5v (ver hojas de datos), es decir que medirá bien hasta 4,99v y hasta 5,5v saturará sin peligro de quemarse.

Volviendo con las linea de tensiones ya subidas y viendo de donde se alimenta el uC:

Ver el archivo adjunto 94678

Vemos que las lineas de tensiones a medir *respecto al uC* irán:


VGND: 18v*raiz(2)=25,45v.
Vout(+): desde 18v*raiz(2)+1,25v=26,7v hasta como máximo 51v, yo lo limité hasta 45,45v (20v máximo entre GND y V+).
Vout(-): desde 0v hasta 18v*raiz(2)-1,25v=24,2v, en este ramal no puedo limitar la tensión máxima.

*Atenuador para Vout(+):*

Aprovechando los foot-prints libres de la resistencia que iban a formar parte del rango automático, usé 4 resistencias para fijar el factor de atenuación con mayor precisión.

[LATEX]R_{28}=1M \Omega[/LATEX]
[LATEX]R_{29}=120k \Omega[/LATEX]
[LATEX]R_{30}=3k3 \Omega[/LATEX]
[LATEX]R_{32}=150 \Omega[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{ADC.out(+)_{max}}=\frac{120k \Omega+3k3 \Omega+150 \Omega}{120k \Omega+3k3 \Omega+150 \Omega+1M \Omega}.45,45v=4,99v[/LATEX]

*Atenuador para Vout(-):*

[LATEX]R_{16}=1M \Omega[/LATEX]
[LATEX]R_{17}=220k \Omega[/LATEX]
[LATEX]R_{18}=39k \Omega[/LATEX]
[LATEX]R_{31}=1k2 \Omega[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{ADC.out(+)_{max}}=\frac{220k \Omega+39k \Omega+1k2 \Omega}{220k \Omega+39k \Omega+1k2 \Omega+1M \Omega}.24,2v=4,99v[/LATEX]

*Atenuador para GND:*

Este atenuador no estaba previsto originalmente como mencioné, pero cuando empecé a ver que las mediciones eran muy erráticas no me quedó otra que agregar esta línea de tensión, *por eso no figura en el PCB*.

[LATEX]R_{33}=100k \Omega[/LATEX]
[LATEX]R_{34}=22k \Omega[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{ADC.out(+)_{max}}=\frac{22k \Omega}{22k \Omega+100k \Omega}.25,45v=4,58v[/LATEX]

Se puede ver que los valores no están del todo optimizados para medir a fondo de escala, esto se debe a que esos eran los valores de resistencias que tenía a mano, *entonces esa medición puede aún mejorarse fácilmente*.

*Resumiendo el esquema de atenuadores en conjunto con las líneas de tensión, quedaría así:*



*Protección de las entradas ADC:*

El Atmega16 viene en todos sus puertos con protección de sobre-tensión mediante diodos clamping, además de los 5,5v originales que mencioné antes, podemos mejorar la protección usando resistencias limitadoras en la entrada de ADC. 



Esas resistencias limitadoras son las que figuran como 10kOhms en el esquema de atenuadores en conjunto con las líneas de tensión.

*¿Cómo se calcula el valor de esas resistencias?*

Necesitamos averiguar cuanta corriente máxima pueden conducir esos diodos cuando hay sobre-tensión. Atmel recomienda no sobrepasar 1mA (ver nota de aplicación doc2508.pdf página 7) y en base a eso calcular la resistencia mínima que deberemos colocar en serie.

Sabemos que la corriente máxima es 1mA, en el diodo de protección caerán 0,5V (por eso 5,5v) y nuestra tensión máxima en el circuito será de 51v =>que luego de atenuarse serán 5,6v, entonces el cálculo será.

[LATEX]R_{limitadora.ADC}=\frac{V_{in}-\left(V_{cc.uC}+0,5V\left)}{1mA}=\frac{5,6v-5,5v}{1mA} \approx 100 \Omega[/LATEX]

Con una resistencia de 1kOhm hubieramos estado cubiertos, con 10kOhms estamos mucho más cubiertos.  

Pero no todo es así de fácil, hay un límite en el valor de la resistencia en serie y es que a medida que aumentamos dicho valor, más significativo se vuelve frente a la impedancia de entrada del ADC, ocasionando errores en la medición (es como si hubiera un divisor resistivo). 

Podríamos decir que 10kOhms es un valor aceptable, frente a la impedancia de entrada del ADC que se encuentra en el orden del Mohm.

En el próximo mensaje voy tratar con mayor detalle, la placa del uC.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 24, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Cuáles? ¿las del primer mensaje?


No veo las de los post Nº 1 y Nº 38


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 24, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> No veo las de los post Nº 1 y Nº 38



En el mensaje 38 hasta hace poco levantaba bien la fotos, ahora se perdieron... 

Las subo de nuevo.

*La variación de tensión en función del valor del potenciómetro antes de cambiar el valor de las resistencias R13/R14 (ramal positivo) y R25/26 (ramal negativo):*



*La variación de tensión en función del valor del potenciómetro después de cambiar el valor de las resistencias R13/R14 (ramal positivo) y R25/26 (ramal negativo):*



En cuanto a las fotos del mensaje #1, están alojadas en imageshack, acá te paso los links:

*Alguna mediciones:*

http://imageshack.com/i/ghia61j

http://imageshack.com/i/15u6j7j

http://imageshack.com/i/nlcggj

*Gabinete y placas ya instaladas:*

http://imageshack.com/i/0k7vfpj

http://imageshack.com/i/jnid8hj

http://imageshack.com/i/1fpdslj

*Placa del uC soldada:*

http://imageshack.com/i/mzk5o1j

http://imageshack.com/a/img23/6873/e3ev.jpg

*Placa del uC sin soldar:*

http://imageshack.com/a/img404/571/s46x.jpg

http://imageshack.com/i/n1iq4zj

*Esquemático del uC:*

http://imageshack.com/i/49rop

http://imageshack.com/i/0mjulup

http://imageshack.com/i/nl7z3dp

http://imageshack.com/i/gva6sip

http://imageshack.com/i/0sy9vcp

http://imageshack.com/i/59wo0p

http://imageshack.com/i/jovgp

*Placa reguladora de tensión soldada:*

http://imageshack.com/i/n9yf53j

*Placa reguladora de tensión sin soldar:*

http://imageshack.com/i/jntlslj

*Esquemático de la placa reguladora:*

http://imageshack.com/i/5nhevp

http://imageshack.com/i/5f8p4p

http://imageshack.com/i/0a4ygp

http://imageshack.com/i/nezfip

http://imageshack.com/i/0ot7sp

http://imageshack.com/i/mrqpv2p

*Placa filtro de línea soldado:*

http://imageshack.com/i/111uuaj

*Placa filtro de línea sin soldar:*

http://imageshack.com/i/jjsjj7j

*Esquemático del filtro de línea:*

http://imageshack.com/i/mq9z8p

Todavía no subí el proyecto porque prefiero explicar bien los cálculos por si surge alguna duda o error, tal como pasó con las corriente del transformador, paro luego hacer un mensaje sobre las correcciones y modificaciones que haría.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Hardware:*

Como ya mencioné antes, usé un Atmega16 (en mi caso SMD, pero se consiguen en DIP40) con el oscilador interno en 8MHz.

*En cuanto a las conexiones del uC, lo más destacable es:*








 Reset conectado a un pull-up de 4k7 recomendado por el fabricante y a un pulsador “S1” a masa que no es accesible para el usuario, pensado solo para probar el soft.

 Tiene la conexión ISP, para poder programarlo mediante una tira de 6 pines (no es un header).

 El puerto A se usa exclusivamente como entradas analógicas, traté de evitar que se mezcle con las señales digitales. Con el ADC medirá la tensión, la diferencia de tensión obtenida por el shunt y la ºT de c/ramal, por últimos se usa un potenciómetro de 100kOhms para usarlo como cursor en el menú.

 El puerto B se usa para controlar el LCD 2x16 mediante la conexión de 4bits, sin usar el busy flag (retardo por soft).

 El puerto C manda las señales de control a la placa reguladora, como mencioné antes los atenuadores variables para el cambio de escala no funcionaron bien, por lo tanto esas lineas de control dejan de ser útiles, quedando solo útiles las habilitaciones de c/ramal.

 El puerto D maneja los pulsadores para entrar/salir del menú, la habilitación del backlight del LCD (podría obviarse, en su momento lo pensé para darle una mejor señal de advertencia al usuario, pero realmente no lo termine usando), la salida de PWM para los coolers, los dos leds que indicarán cuando c/rama se encuentra deshabilitada.

*Alimentación:*

Mediante la línea de 25,5v obtenida entre masa y la tensión negativa (placa regulador), alimento un 7805 con un disipador (chico de apenas unos 20ºC/W). Uso un diodo de protección en caso de que se conecte al revés la alimentación.






Las alimentaciones pasan por un filtro que recomienda el fabricante, separando bien la masa digital con la masa analógica (unidas en un único punto, el regulador de alimentación). Vean que las alimentaciones digitales pasan primero por un capacitor de tantalio (importante respetar ese orden en el PCB), que funcionará como filtro "PI" para todo el ruido digital que venga del uC y el LCD.






El pin de referencia del ADC tiene un capacitor a masa para eliminar el posible ruido.

*LCD:*







El brillo se controla mediante el divisor resistivo R4/R5, particularmente dejé colocado un pull-down con una resistencia de 1kOhm (R4 no lo coloque), de esta forma se obtiene un buen brillo. 

El backlight se controla mediante el puerto PD.4 con un transistor. El led del backlight conectado a 25,5V se limita a 10mA con una resistencia de 2k2Ohms (R3).

Los pines no utilizados fueron conectados a masa.

*Cooler:*







Mediante un bd437 sin disipador (similar al bd135), controlo el PWM de dos coolers de 12v conectados en serie a la linea de 25,5v. El bd437 no especifica bien su rise-time (dato importante cuando se "switchea" un transistor), por lo tanto queda medio “en el aire” si la potencia que disipa le da o no, en la práctica comprobé que funciona bien y no levanta ºT, de todas formas, se podría usar un TIP o incluso un mosfet IRF para no correr riesgo alguno.

Se utiliza un diodo 1N4001/4007 para evitar el pico inverso que tiran los motores del cooler cuando se desactivan por el PWM. Para mejorar el diseño se podría agregar una red Snubber para evitar que el transistor sufra demasiado el pico inverso.

*Conectores (pulsadores, sensores de ºT, potenciómetro y leds):*






*Pulsadores para el menú:*

La conexión de los pulsadores a PD.2/3 es directa a masa sin usar ningún filtro anti-rebote capacitivo, ya que el anti-rebote se lo implementa en el software.

*Sensores de ºT:*

Básicamente son 4 diodos en serie (idea tomada de este foro del usuario BlackTiger) que varían su tensión en función de la ºT, a mayor ºT menor tensión. Entonces para obtener una buena variación utilizo 4 diodos.

Lamentablemente por tiempo no calibre la tensión vs ºT, por lo tanto su medición no será del todo exacta, pero si lo bastante buena para activar/apagaro los coolers.

Usé 1mA para polarizar los diodos, por lo tanto R6/7 serán de 2k2 a 2k7 Ohms aproximádamente.

*Potenciómetro cursor:*

El potenciómetro conectado a PA.7 es usada como cursor en el menú, es decir por ej. cuando se necesite limitar la corriente, en función del potenciómetro aparecerá en LCD la corriente límite. Lo mismo ocurrirá con la tensión.

*Leds habilitación:*

Los leds conectados a PD.6/7 en caso de estar encendidos indicarán si un ramal se encuentra deshabilitado. La corriente de polarización será un poco menor a 10mA (si soy un poco tacaño con la corrientes ).

*Software:*

Usando el Avr Studio 5/6 (gratuito), usé código C, para luego programar el uC con el pony-prog mediante el puerto serie. Lo más destable:


 Todas las tensiones y corrientes previamente pasan por una tabla de calibración. Para medir tensiones esa tabla contiene 32 pts (c/500 mV en el rango de 2 a 18v), para medir corrientes esa tabla contiene 26 pts (c/50 mA).

 Sin filtrar se comprueba que las tensiones/corrientes no pasen los límites máximos establecidos por el usuario. En caso de superarlos, se tomarán 4 muestras más antes de deshabilitar el ramal (en total 5 muestras). Esto se debe a que en caso de tener cargas muy inductivas tipo un motor, durante el arranque la corriente puede ser elevada y superar el límite establecido.

 Luego pasan por un filtro pasa bajos mediante un promedio móvil de 16 muestras.

 Cada 1 segundo se muestrea los sensores de ºT, en función de la tensión de los sensores se establecerá la velocidad de los coolers. En caso de superar los 95º (margen suficiente para los TIP's), el ramal se deshabilitará.

 Los coolers tendrán una habilitación tipos Schmitt, es decir superada temperatura 1 arranca y por debajo  de (temperatura 1-5ºC) se deshabilita. El duty mínimo será de 15% para evitar problemas de arranque con coolers “baratos” (a pesar de darles 2 seg. de arranque con duty al 100%), dicho duty aumentará en forma proporcional con la ºT hasta 80ºC donde se alcanza el máximo duty.

 El menú permitirá establecer las tensiones y corrientes máximas de c/ramal en forma individual. Originalmente pensé en almacenar en la memoria EEPROM el último límite ingresado, pero después cambie de opinión dejando establecidos los límites máximos c/vez que se encienda la fuente.

 Los pulsadores tendrán una rutina de anti-rebote importante (tiempos elevados) debido al tipo de pulsador que elegí.

Si bien hay cosas que podrían obviarse en el proyecto para hacerlo más simple y obtener el mismo "beneficio", como por ej. el control de los motores por PWM, pensé en sacarle el mayor jugo posible al proyecto y tratar de aprender al máximo a partir de los posibles errores que podía cometer durante su diseño. 

Para no hacer demasiado largo este mensaje, en el próximo voy a subir un par de videos para mostrar como funciona la fuente, y ahí si prometo poner que mejoras le haría y todo el proyecto con sus esquemáticos y PCB con el software.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Videos*

*Control de tensión:*







 Medición de la tensión de la fuente vs Tester.
 Protección contra corto circuitos.
 Protección contra sobre tensión.
 Menú.
 Limitación de la tensión máxima de operación.

*Control de Tensión sobre un led:*






Se usó un led amarillo limitado en corriente por una resistencia, para luego conectarlo directamente a una tensión de alimentación de 2,1v (tensión nominal de un led amarillo).

Por último se pone a prueba la protección contra sobre-tensión de la fuente, aumentando la tensión de alimentación por arriba de los 3v (sin resistencia limitadora).

La función principal de la protección por sobre-tensión, es la de proteger aquellos semiconductores que están siendo probados en el circuito de prueba para evitar que el usuario (o sea yo ) supere las tensiones máximas que soportan.

*Control de corriente (acá se vé mejor el LCD):*







 Medición de la corriente de la fuente vs Tester para distintas cargas.
 Limitación de la corriente máxima de operación.


*Mejoras y correcciones que le haría a la fuente:*

*Placa regulador de tensión:*


 Cambiar Q3 por un BD437 y Q7 por un BD438 con sus foot-prints correspondientes.
 Cambiar Q4 por un BC546B (ojo con la tensión de colector de este, recomiendo uno que se soporte 65v en caso de no encontrar el 546B) y Q6 puede ser cualquiera (BC337 o BC548).
 Agregar un diodo en inversa contra GND a la salida del ramal “+”.
 Sacar del PCB Q8, Q9, Q10 y Q11, no sirven para realizar un auto-rango.
 Corregir los atenuadores por los valores que publique en el mensaje #41.
 Corregir R13/R14 y R25/26 para mejorar la excursión de tensión del pre-regulador publicados en el mensaje #32 (gráficos en el mensaje #43).
 Para corregir el problema con la polarización del Shunt positivo, reemplazar R3 por un preset de 1kOhm en serie con una resistencia de 470 Ohms, hacer lo mismo con R8. Luego con todo soldado, calibrar las tensiones de los zener tal que sin carga la diferencia de tensión sea lo más cercana a 0.
 Agregar el divisor de GND para que pueda ser medida en la placa del uC.
 Al sacar el auto-rango tal vez se recupere área en el PCB y sea conveniente llevar los 2 coolers en serie a la placa reguladora. Esto se debe a que así como lo pensé originalmente, estoy llevando mucha corriente que switchea a 33kHz (PWM) con cables muy largos, esto trae problemas de ruido.

*Placa regulador del uC:*


 De la linea de GND atenuada desde la placa reguladora, llevarla a la entrada del ADC disponible (PA6).
 Sacaría los coolers de esta placa y los llevaría al regulador, mandando solo la línea de PWM para controlarlos.
 Sacar las pistas innecesarias para el manejo del auto-rango.

Subo el proyecto completo con el código fuente en “C”, todos los proyectos de c/placa en Altium más un PDF de c/u.

Del proyecto creo que lo más jugoso que pueden sacar es la placa del uC, que les permite hacer el control total de la fuente, la placa reguladora dependerá de c/u según el transformador que tenga disponible, los disipadores y las tensiones/corrientes de salida que busque.

Con esto doy por terminado el proyecto y cualquier mejora será bienvenida.


----------

